# Cardiff's stunning R34 GTT shooting pics.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As Cardiff R33 is too lazy to post his photoshooting pics in the members gallery . .:chuckle:, I will post them for him.

Just crazy stuff:

























































































and the source:
S99 BHP pictures by vicciandben - Photobucket

stunning car and one of the best looking GTTs I ever seen.:runaway:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I remember seeing that reg before i think, was the car a different colour before?

I'm not too keen on the kit, that front bumper looks absolutly massive


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

gorgeous car !! 

have to say i agree about the front bumper not looking right tho...


----------



## ALF_GTR (Nov 14, 2008)

Respect to the work.

gorgeous car...

"easy, diff, easy":chuckle:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Them craft square mirrors gave me a trouser tent!!!

Stunning car mate


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

gorgeous car...love everything...although I think a z-tune bonnet would finish it off perfectly!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

cheers lux! Bonnett will be changed but not for a Z tune one its a bit too common now. The reg you are thinking about was S33 BHP that i put on my old car, the purple one


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

The NACA vents is it these ? NACA carbon vents


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes but i got them from a guy on ebay, cheaper and have a hole to let the engine cool a bit


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks awesome, does it have a RIPS RB30 inside?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> yes but i got them from a guy on ebay, cheaper and have a hole to let the engine cool a bit



Thanks mate, was a bit unsure of how they would look, but i can see i need a smaller one. 

Really like the color of the car and then the yellow engine, really looks great


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> I remember seeing that reg before i think, was the car a different colour before?


I also recognise that Reg, I am pretty sure the car was purple with white alloys (te37??? can't remember).

If it is the car in question, it was amazing before and it is amazing now! 

That Body-Kit is really nice, suits the car well - What make is it?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

no nas its a different car, the othe rone was indeed purple but was s33 bhp


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Ahh, S33 Bhp.. I guess that adds to two of my favourite GTT's

That car is so nice...


----------



## white knight (Nov 2, 2005)

*gtt.*

wow ben your car is class mate even better than the last one respect!!!:clap:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

super nice shots...I love it


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

cheers guyw will post some weeks over the coming weeks with her new shoes on


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

*.*

bloody good stuff :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

some new pics with her new wheels!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks awesome Ben. Loving the new wheels :chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome, love the interior for some reason, lol any more pics of it?
Baz


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

here you go


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

I take it you like Bride a bit then? lol

thanks man, looks soooo smooth, good work


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

That's one stunning GTT :clap:

real great work mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

some more pics i was sent today from the weekend


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a stunning GTT:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

Do bride make seat rails for the GTT Ben?


----------



## Quemoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome car


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

That's freaking excellent photography there! 

GALLA_4, yes Bride does make rails for GTT.


----------

